# Passionately Curled



## Steven Dillon (Sep 13, 2017)

Passionately Curled was composed in a neighborhood near my house in Aiken, SC.

The Artist's Story blog post features two additional compositions created that day and can be found here: Passion Flowers In Aiken, SC

Techs:
Canon 5D Mark III
F/20
1/3 second
ISO-100
180mm + 2X
No Flash
Gitzo tripod
Arca Swiss B1


----------



## davholla (Sep 14, 2017)

Really good - you have achieved the rare thing of making the photo prettier than the flower - was this taken during golden hour?


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 14, 2017)

Excellent


----------



## Steven Dillon (Sep 14, 2017)

davholla said:


> Really good - you have achieved the rare thing of making the photo prettier than the flower - was this taken during golden hour?


First, thank you for looking and the kind words.
90% of the time I compose during the morning golden hour time frame, but with these, I had really good cloud cover/diffusion in the early afternoon with low wind.  Sometimes I get lucky and can create in the afternoon.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Sep 14, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Excellent


Thank you for looking and the comment.


----------

